# Colt Night Officer III Info



## Night Officer (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm trying to sell a *EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR **EDIT BY MODERATOR *


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems to me you know quite a bit about this gun already and this is an ad.


----------

